# New UKC Champion!



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Berlin finished his UKC Championship today with a total of 8 first place class wins, 8 best male, 1 best of winners, 2 best of breed, and 2 herding group seconds. Here is a picture from the show today. Those photo pedastals are too small for these long bodied dogs, so he looks a little roachy.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

YAY! That is so cool. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He does not look roachy, he is a stunner! Congrats to you and Berlin!!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Lindsay,  Congrats. again!!! Well done....


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome..well done!

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Berlin is Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is a Puck son?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlHe is a Puck son?


Yes he is.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! That is a great accomplishment!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! Berlin is one of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen! (glad I got to see him in person)


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I think he looks awesome.. Big congratulations.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Gorgeous dog! 'Grats on the win!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

What a beautiful dog


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I still think of Berlin as a wee tot fetching the paper!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Congradulations!!! I know your proud of him!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow !!! What a gorgeous dog!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sleachyI still think of Berlin as a wee tot fetching the paper!!!


Well, he still gets the paper on the weekends or if I have a late night, otherwise we're not up early enough and my mom gets it herself. She probably doesn't enjoy the holes he puts in it now anyway, lol!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good job! He is rather nice looking dogger!!


----------

